# UK wiring standards for Singapore (portable lamps)



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all, new member here....
I am a lighting designer, more specifically, I design portable ceramic lamps for residential and hospitality use. I have a potential 600 lamp order brewing (that I really need  But the darn thing is for a hotel in Singapore. I know that UK products are what I need, but the the specifications state that they want to use an edison double cluster socket (US) with the wiring and plug to be up to "Singapore" standards. So that is with the UK cord and plug. My question is....how do I use the UK cord, that has 3 wires, and attach it to the 2 wire edison socket - legally - or appropriatly, for the right voltage. And the plug also has the 3 prongs. Then how on earth am I supposed to have this tested in the US. Would I just use an adapter? I have contacted the International Configuration website, but they didn't know how to mix those 2 things - UL hasn't responded to my questions yet. Any ideas, or at least point me in the right direction.
thanks!


----------

